

Collect mail from different email accounts on Android - misterKAT

I need an Android mail client that can collect mail from different accounts and most importantly get push notifications from them. I got tired of installing a million apps only to discover that my battery dies super fast...
======
FedRegister
k9mail seems to fit the bill for what you want:
[https://github.com/k9mail/k-9/wiki/What-
is-K-9-Mail](https://github.com/k9mail/k-9/wiki/What-is-K-9-Mail)

